# do you prefer a little haul every week or a giant one each month?



## infernalmachine (May 19, 2008)

i prefer lots of little hauls because a) looks nicer on the wallet and b) i usually come home and go "wow now i want such-and-such"


----------



## XxArtisticOnexX (May 19, 2008)

Well I prefer Two giant hauls every two weeks or three depending whats out. Little hauls are kool.  I do those every once inawhile. 
So yay I'm not really nice to my wallet... XD


----------



## melliquor (May 19, 2008)

I haul all the time.  I am constantly buying stuff off of ebay, here, or MUA.  I do buy stuff from Mac once sometimes twice a month.  It really depends if there is anything that I want during the middle of the month.  

Lately, I have been buying my MSFs and postcards.  I just completed my MSF collection and i am obsessed with the postcards.  

I prefer little hauls because then I can go a few times.  When a new collection comes out, I always go to the store, have a look, and then buy a few things.  I will go back a few days later and then get some more stuff.


----------



## almmaaa (May 19, 2008)

I prefer a giant big ass haul when something new comes out!!!!


----------



## aznbaby4ever94 (May 19, 2008)

i like both, but it looks better on the bill if i do small hauls each weekend, which i do enjoy, but it would be fun to do one HUGE haul


----------



## Stephie Baby (May 19, 2008)

I don't pay attention to how much I get. Normally, I make a list of stuff I want. That way, I won't be tempted to buy more stuff. I go to MAC almost every other day, so my wallet hurts 24/7. Lol.


----------



## Divinity (May 19, 2008)

I'm like a kid in a candy store when new collections come out so I have one big haul a month.  Doesn't seem to mean as much as I don't have as much focus on the stuff I just got if I know I'm going next week.


----------



## gigglegirl (May 19, 2008)

i usually do the small hauls, I agree much better on the pocketbook in the short term but does sometimes the same or more damage in the long run (I sometimes add another item that maybe I wouldn't have gone back for if I had just done one haul).

But I'm kinda pumped to do a huge haul next week with Neo Sci/Solar/etc and bring one HUGE bag home and just *stare* at all the pretties!


----------



## TDoll (May 19, 2008)

How 'bout both??


----------



## Susanne (May 19, 2008)

I have a giant haul once a month when the new LE collection comes out. I always buy from a LE collection everything I want at once b/c I am afraid it would be sold out later! I save some money for the next collection every week so a giant haul doesn't hurt that much...

During the month I have usually two small hauls from the perm line or my basic products.


----------



## user46 (May 19, 2008)

i only do small hauls. i just have a problem spending more than 60 bucks on makeup at one shot, lol.


----------



## glam8babe (May 19, 2008)

i usually do one big haul a month (when new collections come out)  I prefer it that way because i have lots of pretty things to look at, swatch and play with.  On the odd occasion when i stop by MAC and only get one or two items, it doesnt seem as fun.


----------



## xoleaxo (May 19, 2008)

i like little hauls because it doesnt SEEM like i'm spending an obscene amount of money on makeup.. until i tally up the receipts at the end of the month, that is.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm always wanting something new because of awesome FOTDs on here or member recommendations!


----------



## Primula (May 19, 2008)

How 'bout a giant one a week? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No, I prefer a giant haul once a month, definitely, because I just love it when it feels like my collection has just exploded in size.

Lately I've been doing smaller hauls, though.


----------



## makeupmadb (May 19, 2008)

Well the last few times I've been buying MAC (been collecting for about 2 months) they've been big, and I think that's generally what I'll do as I'm not very close to a MAC store to go weekly, and I'm still in school.


----------



## starangel2383 (May 19, 2008)

i do both. i have little hauls every week, but usually at the beginning or the end of the month is when i do my big haul, and its usually from MAC.


----------



## MACATTAK (May 19, 2008)

Both, but for a "giant haul," that's more of once every few months for me.


----------



## vocaltest (May 19, 2008)

Both!
I usually go to the pro store in London every pay day haha. I shouldn't really as I waste money getting to London when I buy stuff I could just buy from my nearest counter! I like big hauls but I always feel so bad when I spend so much money so I write a list of stuff I need just before payday (which I've just done - Thursday yay!) and go get it. I like little hauls too - I'll see something pretty on someone on here etc and think 'oooh I like that' then buy it!


----------



## KikiB (May 19, 2008)

I usually do small hauls every other week, usually no more than two items. I am not one to spend a ton of money in one sitting...I'll buy two or sometimes three things I really want on my payday. Then later on, if I am really wanting something, I will get it, but only one item. I try and be good.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 19, 2008)

I prefer bigger hauls less often. I usually only go when a new collection is released that I'm interested in.


----------



## MrsWoods (May 20, 2008)

I can't afford huge hauls. So I get some Mac once a month, when a LE is coming out, trying not to spend more than 100€.


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 20, 2008)

I do both. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  When I have more money I tend to do massive hauls, but when I have less 'spending' money, I like to do tiny hauls of a shadow here, a nail polish there.  Like little pick-me-ups and rewards. lol


----------



## Brittni (May 20, 2008)

I prefer "as much haulage as possible." End of story.


----------



## vandael (May 20, 2008)

mmm... haulage. nothing gets me more excited than when i find a home for my newly purchased babies. i lay them out on my bed, swatch them all again, then enter each item on my excel spreadsheet. lame slash borderline OCD, i know. LOL.

i like to go in to the counter or store to test and swatch, but will normally only buy a couple things. the sales tax in chicago just annoys me. 9.25%!!! argh. so i usually compile a list of all the items i want and do a huge haul off the mac site every month. tax is only 7.25% or 7.5% online. it's saves me around 2%, but hey, that's still money i'm saving for future purchases! especially since i like $100+ hauls. besides, i get super giddy when i see that black box at my doorstep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




every now and then i do pick up a few things off eBay, swaps, and random ulta/sephora visits. those hold me over til i can go crazy on my hauls. nothing wrong with little treats.


----------



## elmo1026 (May 21, 2008)

Okay let define what you mean by a small haul... do you mean less than 5 items is considered a small haul? Or less than 50.00 is considered a small haul? Tell me what you defines a haul?


----------



## AndyLuvsMAC (May 21, 2008)

giant hauls every other week


----------



## rocking chick (May 21, 2008)

I prefer little hauls like 3 to 6 item each time. I only made one big haul so far which is 14 items in one shot.


----------



## stacey4415 (Jun 12, 2008)

I prefer one large haul, i love ordering online as well, LOVE receiving packages through the post!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 12, 2008)

I get paid monthly so I love doing one big haul each month, but I end up buying things weekly too. Its an addiction haha


----------



## concertina (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah, a lot of little ones, I think...something to look forward to and it spreads out the cost over several paychecks as opposed to just one...


----------



## Brittni (Jun 12, 2008)

Constant little ones... Gives more to look forward to and more time to use the products w/o feeling overwhelmed!


----------

